# Planning Mazda 323 Conversion



## voltaz (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I recently acquired an older '88 Mazda 323 which is in decent shape. As I am a bit new to electric vehicles, I am not sure exactly where to find a few parts, particularly the drive-motor.

Skill- My skill with mechanical stuff is probably a little above average but my motivation to learn new skills is high. I have done various mechanical work, and have access to knowledgeable mechanics and welders who can assist me should I need it.

Range- I wish to use this vehicle for delivery work for my job, and a safe range will be between 150-200 km a day.

Performance- Just enough to meet speed city and highway speed limits. Quick acceleration and speed are unecessary.

Financial- I can see myself allocating around $2000 to the conversion. I undoubtedly will spend more, as I bet that is a low estimate. I don't have any issues with scrounging for parts though.

Considerations- Currently the vehicle has a 1.6litre engine with automatic transmission. I intend to remove these, and put a 5-speed manual transmission, which is lighter and more efficient. I will also sacrifice unnecessary weight and inefficient conveniences (gas tank, power steering etc) to achieve the desired range.

Let me know of any suggestions or reality-checks based on the above criteria. Thanks.


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

voltaz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently acquired an older '88 Mazda 323 which is in decent shape. As I am a bit new to electric vehicles, I am not sure exactly where to find a few parts, particularly the drive-motor.
> 
> ...


Reality check: $2000 won't get you even 50KM.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Check out places like evparts.com, cloudelectric.com, kta-ev.com. This can also help you get a more realistic grasp on price.

For the motor and controller together you're looking around $12-1400. You're looking at another $1.5-2,000 on batteries. Plus you need the wiring, lugs, potentiometer, fuses, fuse holders, materials for the custom battery box, etc. Most conversion kits cost ~3-4k. You can't reasonablly do it cheaper than that unless you salavage something like a forklift motor and some sort of appropriate controller.


----------



## voltaz (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I have begun to realize that the cost could be fairly high but I'll have to be be pretty resourceful enough to keep the costs low. The car itself was only $100.

I figured that the motor would likely be from a salvaged fork-lift if possible or something similar. As for batteries, I was thinking about 8 to begin with, and if able to get them at a discount, could be like $600 for 8 new batteries.

If $2k doesn't get me to my goal, then all I have to do is just spend more 

One concern I have is with having the vehicle safetied (in Canada) if it doesn't have a conventional gasoline/diesel setup? Should I get the car on the road as a regular gasoline vehicle then start the conversion, or the opposite?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

On your budget you won't get 100 miles per charge at any decent speeds. You'd be lucky to get that at any speed with your budget. Your vehicle will be limited in space for batteries and weight in batteries. Those will limit your distance. You can make a fun and decent conversion within your budget. 
Scrounge and have fun.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

voltaz said:


> Yeah, I have begun to realize that the cost could be fairly high but I'll have to be be pretty resourceful enough to keep the costs low. The car itself was only $100.
> 
> I figured that the motor would likely be from a salvaged fork-lift if possible or something similar. As for batteries, I was thinking about 8 to begin with, and if able to get them at a discount, could be like $600 for 8 new batteries.
> 
> ...


There's no need to get it on the road as gas first. There are other electric autos on the roads there and the people didn't seem to have an unreasonable time getting them certified as long as they would pass a standard inspection - no rust, brakes work, headlights, turn signals, mirrors, etc.

You might want to check out Canadian Electric Vehicles, Ltd. they're right in your back yard! Can probably help you with some information on getting certified as well.

Check in the motor sub-forum for tips on picking/tuning a forklift motor as well.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Your requirement of 150-200 km range will be your main cost driver. I don't think you can achieve this range at any speed with the number of lead acid batteries you could fit in a 323. You might achieve that range at 50 km/hr using a pickup truck loaded up with 45 to 50 kWh of lead acid batteries, but keep in mind you will have to replace those every 3 to 4 years or so (and the cost of these will be over your budget). More likely you would have to use lithium cells, which alone will cost about 4x your budget to get that range at 80 km/or or so, even at lower speeds (about US $1.10/Ah at least, plus delivery). A new DC series motor (least expensive option) and controller will cost at least US $2900. If you scrounge these, keep in mind you will require at least 10kW conitinous, 30kW peak power to move a 323 at moderate speeds (50 - 90 km/hr) with rather sluggish acceleration. If that works for what you need, then you might be able to find a forklift motor or similar for fairly low cost. 

Tom


----------

